# Exchanging into Tuscany??



## Wendy (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm trying to exchange into a Tuscany resort during the last week of April but I am seeing nothing at all.  Has anyone ever done this?

Wendy


----------



## SciTchr (Nov 15, 2010)

*Il Poggio*

We stayed there last May. It is a wonderful resort located on a hill near a small village and then a larger town. We LOVED our time there. It is beautiful. We rented a little Fiat and took off each day for adventures ala Rick Steves. He has many good recommendations for which hill towns to visit. Our favorite was Civita dei Bannoregio (spelling might not be right - from memory). I put on an ongoing search in points and got Il Poggio and also a week in Venice. We had a great time. Put in your ongoing search. That is the way to get the good ones. Check TUG reviews to find the resorts you want. Il Poggio won't let you down if you like to venture out and explore. Another TUG reviewer did not like the remoteness, so I suppose it is not for everyone's taste, but we would go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 16, 2010)

Tuscany is a hard to get trade in any system.  I have occaisionally seen it Il Poggio pop up in the old RCI Weeks and more often some of the other resorts. With the new Points Lite, who knows.  DAE used to have a resort there that came up a fair amount, but it went bankrupt.


----------



## bobpark56 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Il Poggio*

We were able to get an RCI points week at Il Poggio for mid-March, 2011 (28,500 points).


----------



## sdaniel (Dec 5, 2010)

Residence La Ferriera is a real winner!  It is right next to a medieval town, Loro Ciuffenna, and close to the main autostrada between Florence and Rome.  Mandatory halfboard is actually a plus to meet everyone staying there that week.  Seems easier to get than Il Poggio and in the same general region.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 6, 2010)

Occasionally weeks at La Ferriera w/o the mandatory half-board do pop up, tho not as frequently as awhile back. We did get an exchange a few years ago, and this is a great location.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2010)

The last week of April is Easter Week - that makes it even more difficult, because it's a school holiday.


----------

